

The Internet Association Shows What's Wrong With The American Economy - eplanit
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timworstall/2012/09/19/the-internet-association-shows-whats-wrong-with-the-american-economy/

======
mtgx
Everything what's wrong with American politics is that the campaigns are so
dependent on lobbyists. As long as this doesn't change, the Government will
always listen to their big donors more.

